# Sapphire X850XT not detected



## ninjaactionjeans (Mar 27, 2005)

I've tried a bunch of versions of ATI Tool, including beta's. This is what the log says:

2005-03-26 20:38:07	ATITool v0.24 Beta 6 started.
2005-03-26 20:38:07	Detected GPU Chip: 0x0 (0), 4 Pipelines, 3840 MB
2005-03-26 20:38:07	Temperature monitoring: not supported
2005-03-26 20:38:07	Could not locate ATI BIOS - assuming 27.000 Mhz Ref. clock


Whats up? Why can't I use ATI Tool? I just formatted too. Latest Drivers installed

DFI NF4 SLI-DR is my board.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

thats is strange .. can you run debugview (google) while installing 0.24b6 over your existing version ("repair") .. it should show some logging output from the driver stopping and then starting .. please reply with that output here


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 27, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> thats is strange .. can you run debugview (google) while installing 0.24b6 over your existing version ("repair") .. it should show some logging output from the driver stopping and then starting .. please reply with that output here



lol - I bet he didn't get a word of that. Nice mobo btw ninja.


----------



## ninjaactionjeans (Mar 27, 2005)

All this Debug View program says when i load Ati Tool is: "Hook Checking Process: Atitool.exe"

All I did was load atitool with the debug running, should i be doing something else?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

yes reinstall atitool while debugview is running


----------



## ninjaactionjeans (Mar 27, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> yes reinstall atitool while debugview is running



Sorry, yeah, just figured that out. Was trying to edit the post b4 anyone saw it.....lol. Here you go:

Edit: Thx for the help BTW 

00000000	0.00000000	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):     Compiled at 23:27:02 on Mar  6 2005	
00000001	0.00014443	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):     ATIToolAddDevice: Created FDO 849BC6F8	
00000002	0.00041123	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): WARNING ATIToolRegQueryValueKey: ZwOpenKey failed c0000008	
00000003	0.00046458	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): ATIToolSys loading.. searching for devices..	
00000004	0.00048917	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4D52 bus 1 dev 7	
00000005	0.00055761	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x5D52 bus 5 dev 0	
00000006	0.00061265	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x4D52, bus: 1, dev 7	
00000007	0.00061796	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0xFE900000, mmrPhy: 0x0.	
00000008	0.00066154	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xF7964000	
00000009	0.00066768	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0xFF540	
00000010	0.00071098	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0x9FF1E540	
00000011	0.00071769	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   No bios signature found. Fixing bios addr. to 0xC0000.	
00000012	0.00076155	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0xA0016000	
00000013	0.00076825	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: Not supported	
00000014	0.00077217	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000015	0.00078166	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Initializing device id: 0x5D52, bus: 5, dev 0	
00000016	0.00078725	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   fbPhy: 0xB0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFE2F0000.	
00000017	0.00083055	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped mmr to 0xF78E4000	
00000018	0.00083698	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   BIOS at 0xC0000	
00000019	0.00088028	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   mmapped bios to 0x9F206000	
00000020	0.00109483	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   LM63 temp chip detection: success (0x2E)	
00000021	0.00109846	ATITOOL(IRQL 00):   Detected temp. chip: LM63	
00000022	0.00110210	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): Device initialized successfully	
00000023	0.00110712	ATITOOL(IRQL 00): 2 ATI devices found. Using: id: 4D52 bus 1. dev 7.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

any idea what that 4d52 device is?

5d52 is the x850 ..


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

ahh rio 550 tv card 

go to settings -> overclocking and choose the right video card .. it should list the x850 as second item .. 

next atitool build will no longer detect rio 550 as video card


----------



## ninjaactionjeans (Mar 27, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> ahh rio 550 tv card
> 
> go to settings -> overclocking and choose the right video card .. it should list the x850 as second item ..
> 
> next atitool build will no longer detect rio 550 as video card




Woot! That did it! So the tool was trying to OC my TV card huh? lol


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow that was pretty smart.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

actually you could overclock the tv card (it has a slightly different register layout) .. but i dont see why anybody would want to do this


----------

